# Ridgid Tp13002 planer for $100 good deal?



## woodrooster (Oct 19, 2009)

There is a planer for $100 at the pawn shop would this be a good investment? It would be my first planer. its a 13" It looks to be in pretty good shape although I don't know specifically what to look for.


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

The 12.5" Ridgid at Home Depot sells for around $300 so if it works and the blades aren't chunked up I would say it's a decent deal.


----------



## ChunkyC (Jun 28, 2009)

It's hard to go wrong for $100. You'll have to tune it up and maybe buy new blades for it but it should serve you well.


----------



## NathanAllen (Oct 16, 2009)

Test the hand crank
Take a look at the blades
Inspect for excessive rust on the 4 post screws
Check that the cutterhead lock has some "springyness" to it

Other than that I doubt a pawn shop will let you run a 12" piece of pine through it to see how it works.

The Ridgit TP1300 is a decent planer, especially at that price.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Check out there return policy


----------

